# Old Ripley's model kits



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone out there got any info on the old ripleys torture kits, like how many they made, what scale they where made in, anyone got any pics they could post


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

gaz91 said:


> Anyone out there got any info on the old ripleys torture kits, like how many they made, what scale they where made in, anyone got any pics they could post


Gaz contact Randy( Buzzconroy) on here.He has built some of those up and might know how many they made.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Wolfman:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember them as a kid. The only place I ever saw them was in the gift shop of the Ripleys museum in Old town in Chicago. I guess they had several museums set up around the country. My brother in law got a couple of built ups off ebay, they are a bit smaller than the aurora figures maybe 5" or 6" tall?


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

cheers Otto, just wonder if these kits are similar in size to the monster scenes


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

These kits were not very detailed at all, very cheap looking, but with a decent paint job they look alright.
3 were made IRON MAIDEN, TORTURE WHEEL, TORTURE CHAIR in 1965.
This is my painted and built up that I did a few years back.Thes kits are extremly rare.

Randy


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Pretty cool, I really like that and have never seen before. Don't know how, it's something right up my alley. Thanks for showing.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think they are about the same scale as the monster scenes, I remember the iron maiden and torture chair looked about right next to the monster scenes my bro in law had on display.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys:thumbsup:
And thanks to Buzzconroy for the pic of your exellent build and paint job:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

gaz91,

The info that I have on the kits are:

IRON MAIDEN - Scale 1/12

TORTURE CHAIR - Scale 1/10

TORTURE WHEEL - Scale 1/13

Got that info from Rick Polizzi's "Classic Plastic Model Kits" book.

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Love the old Ripleys kits. I have all 3 of them. Check out the thread titled "i just blew my allowance" for pics of the torture wheel.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I Just Blew My Allowance thread. You're welcome.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I also remember these small kit's - they were in the UK in the 70's, but this is the first time iv'e seen any built!.. excellent paint on this one!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

GET OUTTA HERE! Was that Zombie61 I got these from? Thanks dude. I am glad to have this one. It seemed to be the harder one to find for me. I don't get over here too much so I am a little late responding.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Duck Fink said:


> GET OUTTA HERE! Was that Zombie61 I got these from?


No, I was merely posting the link to your "I just blew my allowance" thread to make it easier for people to find it. I never had any of the Ripley's kits, but I'd sure buy 'em if they were ever reissued.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

10-4. I get confused easily sometimes! THANKS!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought you meant _this_ Ripley.


----------



## Luca Roveda (May 17, 2010)

Apparently the molds still exist and the belong to a company called American Plasitic Equipment Inc. They could be reissued quite easily.


----------



## Luca Roveda (May 17, 2010)

I have to post one more message before I can post the link.


----------



## Luca Roveda (May 17, 2010)

Finally, this is the link http://www.americanplasticequipmentinc.com/ampcat/crafts/ripleys.html


----------



## Luca Roveda (May 17, 2010)

Two kits from.......my collection..... and which I would like to build but perhaps if Moebius could repop the originals I wouldn't have to touch this vintage plastic!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Duck Fink said:


> 10-4. I get confused easily sometimes! THANKS!


Yeah, me too. Sometimes it's...uh...what were we talking about?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

zombie and Scott...

Hey that is a very interesting link, the American Plastics Equpiment one. This is the first I have seen it. Will have to browse around a while. Thanks for posting, Luca!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely need to be repopped!


----------



## Luca Roveda (May 17, 2010)

Ducky,

If you know the Moebius guy could you ask him to repop them? I would certainly buy a few cases! …..and I would not have to covet your mint and sealed Torture Chair!

Do you think I should build my Iron Maiden and Torture Wheel Kits?

PS: I like your Roth builds - some of my stuff is here in case you are interested - I am just too lazy to post pictures anymore.

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=completed&action=display&thread=13447

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=completed&action=display&thread=13523

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=completed&action=display&thread=13166

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=completed&action=display&thread=12698

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=completed&action=display&thread=12667


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

It's been brought to Frank's attention.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Luca Roveda:

Great stuff! You have really great taste in model kits. I am a fan of everything you have linked here. I own all 3 of the Flypogger kits too. Flip and Speed are at the primer stage. Super Fuzz is completely untouched so far.

Hey if you feel like building them...HECK YEAH! Tear into those things. There is nothing better than spending some time building some cool vintage kits. I just kept my torture chair kit sealed because that is how I got it. I can always find one that is already half-built or whatever on ebay if I decide to be patient enough. To a vintage kit collector of sealed boxes, that kit I have would be a nice addition to a collection. I have been tempted to tear it off before though. Out of all of the kits that I have rid myself of (and it has been a LOT) i still have the 3 Ripley's kits. if you DO put them together then be sure and post them so we can see 'em! Thanks for posting those box pics. They are RARE. You hardly ever see boxes for those 2 kits and they are some fine examples. I would pay some money just to have the boxes. They ROCK!

As far as suggestions to Moebius....as stated....those guys have posted numerous times in various threads that they have received PLENTY of reissue requests for just about every kit ever made. If you can name a kit....they have already thought about it. 

Good talking to another off-beat over here!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like they have molds for the 007 attache case? DANG!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

otto said:


> Looks like they have molds for the 007 attache case? DANG!


Yeah... Never had one, but wanted one BAD!!


----------

